# Southwestern corner of Pa.



## morel4ever

It seems like most of the pickers on the board are from the Eastern side of Pa. I'm from the Western side, SW corner. Anybody out there from this side of the state?


----------



## stevek

I'm in sw PA. I've been out the last 5 days or so, nothing yet. Should be any day now.


----------



## swpa

in westmoreland county, tomorrow will be first find if we get rain.


----------



## morelsxs

In Fayette County . . . I'll be out tomorrow. Sure hopin' we get the rain tonight. Was 83 here today. Too warm and too dry. Temps s'pose to drop to the 60s next week so that's good for us. C'mon rain.


----------



## morel4ever

I'm in southern West'd cty. Haven't been out yet. To much work &amp; not enough time to play.leaving for trout camp on Friday. So I won't be able to get out till at least Sunday afternoon, Good luck to everyone &amp; hope for rain.


----------



## backwoodschic

im in washington county have been out to check a few of my spots before the rain about to head out shortly. hopefully they are up!


----------



## morel4ever

Everyone is chomping at the bit awaiting the arrival of the mighty morel!!


----------



## bktahoe516

So dry in Mon Valley, ramps are just sproutin! Come on rain...


----------



## swpashroomin

ohiopyle, pa checking in. went out yesterday and came up empty. rain tonight so praying for a sighting monday


----------



## shroomluv

Greene County here!!!


----------



## morella1980

SW corner right here. No morels yet... They should be on the way though!


----------



## morelsxs

<span style="font-family: Verdana">Heard of a few being found in Greene County but that's as far as it goes. Out yesterday to my early black spot(s) and nada. Trillium is w/flowers and a few were bloomin'. May apples up about 2" w/leave unfurled. Saw lots of scarlet cups and sweet white violets. Elevation around 1,000 ft. Fayette County. </span>


----------



## rippers

From South Hills of PGH... Other than a few very scattered early ones, Im thinking 2 more weeks before greys/yellows flush


----------



## switmorel

I'm trying to strategize a 2 day Morel hunting trip to Uniontown area from Virginia, and appreciate the updates from Fayette and ohiopyle.  
I need about 3 days notice to prepare, so it'll be a tricky one.


----------



## morella1980

Cc


----------



## morel4ever

my bro-in-law is out checking a couple of our early spots. haven't heard anything yet....that can't mean good news.

Morella, my buddy has a cottage 1/2 mile away from Stone Villa. I have quite a few friends who live on Alice Rd. You from that area?


----------



## morella1980

🌱


----------



## morel4ever

Nope. He struck out. He did run into another shroom hunter &amp; he didn't find any either. I'm from the Mt. Pleasant area. 

We do look some in the Stone Villa area. But those friends I mentioned look a little bit in that area so we try to give them their space.


----------



## k_milillo

I'm working out of town in the southern bedford/cumberland,MD area. I'd like to go mushroom hunting a bit this evening. Does anyone know where they grow?


----------



## ssmorel

Tomorrow I'm hoping will be great day after all the rain last night. From Latrobe westmoreland county. Few hot spots that I been checking my spots with no luck yet


----------



## morel4ever

Went out looking in a couple of my early spots (Greene &amp; Fayette Co.) on Saturday. Did well, Found about 2 lbs in 1 spot (south facing slope), Nothing in the other 2 spots. All nice size, some almost 5 -6". Couldn't get out Sunday. To many obligations. Heading out Wednesday, if the weather gets warmer.Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## backwoodschic

Nothing yet in washington Co. I have been going every other day to my spots. I found 1 false and some devils urns but no models. Very frustrating.


----------



## bktahoe516

found 2 small blacks, in southern westmoreland, rain today will help!!!


----------



## bktahoe516

Worked for them hard today, only found 5, but the were fresh! Rain, rain, come again....


----------



## morella1980

I found 7 blacks yesterday in Westmoreland co.
Near Smithton.


----------



## morel4ever

Out on Saturday after turkey. Got my bird by 6:30. Then waited till 11:30 to go looking for shrooms. Didn't want to disrupt anyones hunting while I was looking for shrooms. Found 18 blacks. Looked for almost 4 hours. Hopefully this rain &amp; higher nighttime temps will work their magic.


----------



## ssmorel

Found 23 in westmoreland county. Couple already drying up. This rain should make this weekend perfect. Good luck


----------



## big laughing gem

Found 103 grays under an elm today in Greene co.!


----------



## zixx

Haven't been out to much yet, but today I found a flush of grays under a big elm tree.(15 or so) I left them there because they were all pretty small. I'll be off work in a few days and go check them out again and start looking hard. Late this week and weekend should be good. It''ll be may already. (Smithton/Rostraver area)
I hear grays usually are a few days - a week before the big yellows.


----------



## thenatureboy

Found two pounds today all blacks and rubber necks all my spots are a half mile apart for yellows grays blacks n rubbernecks. Blacks always come up first for me and grays n yellows usually two-three weeks after but much to my surprise i hit a honey hole with giant grays 3-4 inches fresh as could be i had to climb under to dead cherry trees then up over to huge rocks to a giant tree with all its bark stripped with baby elms all around it.


----------



## thenatureboy

Some decent sized blacks. About 150 today. I let all my grays grow in my post above.


----------



## thenatureboy

westmoreland county


----------



## morel4ever

Out looking yesterday evening. Didn't have a lot of time, hit a spot close to home. Found about 20 small, small greys under apple trees. Left them there to grow a little more.


----------



## steelernation

One. One @%$# morel today... This from an area that yearly is pretty decent. Either they're not up, or they're not coming there. On to a whole-day morel road trip tomorrow.


----------



## bktahoe516

101, about 3# today in West Newton! worked hard, under the apple and briars, not in usual spots. Some were drying up already, this wind is a killer.


----------



## jpv1125

7 blacks in Allegheny co. First ones of the year for me!!


----------



## morelsxs

.<span style="font-family: Verdana"> Friend and I found 15 total today in roughly two hours in a 3/4 mile radius. 13 average sized grays and 3 nice blondes. All very fresh. It's very dry out there--really need the rain. Fayette County area near Connellsville.</span>


----------



## leeway

I've only been "hunting" 4 or 5 years...Monday 4/29 I found five small greys in southern Allegheny Co.
Yesterday I went for a stroll along the Montour Trail in Washington County west of I-79 and found an amazing spot -- I picked about three dozen and left another 15-20 to see how they'd grow. I might be getting the hang of this!


----------



## swpa

the woods are very dry and areas where i generally harvest 1-2 housand have been dead so far. anyone in southwest pa finding them in higher elevations--i have been looking at lower elevations in proven spots with very little luck, but i have a spot on private land that is probably 1000 feet elevation but do not want to hike up unless you all are finding them up high.


----------



## thenatureboy

5 lbs under 1 tree westmoreland county


----------



## bktahoe516

not a 1, in our usual spots, but when you do find them! Keep looking they are there...


----------



## steelernation

Hey Leeway, just for the safety of your morels, you should take care of disclosing locations of your hunting areas. Where you describe is within 10 minutes of me, but being an upstanding morel hunter, I won't go there to become a "champion morel Steeler." Sounds like you did very nicely, so enjoy!


----------



## steelernation

Finally got a reasonable haul yesterday, though all but five came from one area, and I am yet to find one of those great trees that I hear tell of with 5# of morels around it. But 95 yellows &amp; grays is a good day, my best so far in 4 years of hunting.


----------



## thenatureboy

5 lbs grays n yellows few blacks i dont think my same pic of these uploaded idk lemmie know found under 1 tree in a spot ive been shaking spores in raking leaves at for 5 years keeps getting more n more loaded


----------



## thenatureboy




----------



## thenatureboy




----------



## thenatureboy

got it figured out ;D GL HUNTIN


----------



## thenatureboy

Found today


----------



## thenatureboy

Just went out on a little hike at sunrise all i gotta say is there back n bigger then before we had rain last two days in my spots in westmoreland i found six yellows size of a pop can fresh as fresh could be! Also ran into a bobcat that was slurking through the woods would of kept picking but i had to be back to watch my 5 n 2 1/2 year old. Cant wait to go back out this afternoon. Hope everyone finds fresh ones that there spots.


----------



## morelsxs

I took a short jaunt this morning, too. Found 14 nice fresh yellows and 1 that was a little burned by the sun. They weren't there 5 days ago so the rain really helped. While they were nice, they weren't the size of a pop can! Anxious to check some of my closer spots but that won't be 'til tomorrow or Friday. Hoping we still have a week+ left here in SW PA.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bktahoe516

Today was a good day, rain helped need more still dry! Found 34 mixed yellow and greys, nice sized. Found most in old apples orchards....


----------



## backwoodschic

I have found 4 lbs as of yesterday. Went out before dusk last night and saw the weeds were tramped down in one of my spots. Like someone else was looking. If that's the case they did a horrible job I found 6 big morels. Near a dairy farm that borders part of game lands.


----------



## jpv1125

15 yellows in western pa thank you rain gods got them this morning a few where some what dry but not a bad snack!!


----------



## steelernation

Is anyone still finding them in Washington County?


----------



## acunit421

I'm from Washington Pa trying to meet up with some veteran pickers so I can learn the ropes!


----------

